# [SOLVED] Office 2007 will not install



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

I recently had a problem with a bad piece of malware. After several days I was finally able to get rid of it. After I removed it (using super anti-spyware) I was unable to update office 2007. A search of Microsofts KB told me that a file had been crrupted and I had to remove and then reinstall office 2007. When I tried to remove it using add-remove programs it would not uninstall, I then tried to use the change option, but again it wouldn't work. Another search of microsofts kb led to KB#928218 which told me how to remove office 2007 manualy. I did this and when i tried to reinstall the install program started but got to about 50% and then I received a message that install encountered a problem and had to be closed. I tried several registery searchs for office 2007 and office 12, removed those entries but It still would not install. I did a search of the registry using the registry find function of JV16 Power tools, searching for the date I installed Office 2007. I removed any entry that refered to office 2007 or office 12, but I still couldn't install the program.

I am running windows xp sp2 with 3 megs of ram and 2 hard disk drives . Office is being installed to my J: drive. Eeven if I try to install to the C: drive it still will not install.

Has anyone had this problem and found a solution?

Thanks::upset:


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Office 2007 will not install*

I just fixed the problem, it seems that not all uninstall files were removed. I downloaded msicuu2.exe from Microsoft (uninstall remover) and that fixed the problem. I am attaching the program for anyone who might have the same problem.:grin:


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007 will not install*

:wave:Thank you, I have been struggling with the same problem for days!! I can't uninstall Office XP because I lost the CD, and I can't install correctly Office 2007. I will certainly try the program that helped you.


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow!!! thank you sooooo much!!! I instaled the msicuu2.zip and I have been able to uninstall my Office XP, or the part that I wasn't able to uninstall. Now, my Office 2007 works perfectly. sgt188, you were great help!ray::heartlove:1angel:


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## larry.bogle (Jan 10, 2009)

Am having the same issue. I followed the instructions on this thread and still can not get Office 2007 to install. My computer is also constantly/randomly freezing.


----------



## sgt188 (Sep 24, 2007)

Run a good spyware remover and then scan for viruses and trojans. Also goto to run then type in msconfig,startup and uncheck all programs (making a note of which programs are checked first) then try to uninstall, then install.

Good luck


----------

